# Carhartt painter shorts gone?



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

I cant find the b36 style drill painter shorts that fit me like no other can. Did Carhartt drop them?


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

*shorts*

www.dungarees.net has a a limted supply left


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

throbak said:


> I cant find the b36 style drill painter shorts that fit me like no other can. Did Carhartt drop them?


You could go this route. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f14/hey-2buck-13390/


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

They dont want to hear me sing!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Probably true. 
I meant to quote the OP.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

As long as you aren't in you underwear.


----------



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

I guess I was the only one buying them, so they discontinued production. Less than 10 items they fab are USA made now. Annoyed and sad and looking for alternatives besides Dickies,Stan Ray, and Armed wear.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> You could go this route.
> http://www.painttalk.com/f14/hey-2buck-13390/


You called:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> You called:whistling2:


I call you lots of things. :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I call you lots of things. :whistling2:


Actually that's true, I think that was the 1st time I seen the word 2buck, without some type of derogatory Adjective in front of it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually that's true, I think that was the 1st time I seen the word 2buck, without some type of derogatory Adjective in front of it


In my defense primitive people do primitive things. :jester:


----------

